# 1974 14ft dixie malibu



## fishmonster13 (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## fishmonster13 (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## Paul_Barnard (Oct 28, 2011)

I am going to watch this one. I love to see rebuilds done on less common skiffs.


----------



## fishmonster13 (Oct 16, 2011)

unfortunatley its going to be slow going for a little while as its supposed to get really cold here, and the grinding /sanding part has to be done outside :-[


----------



## Mally380 (Nov 6, 2012)

I have one in my shop right now that a client brought to me for some rigging and custom touches. His has a Yamaha 50 hanging on the back which seems quite excessive. Good luck with yours. Looks like it will make a nice little fishing platform.


----------



## fishmonster13 (Oct 16, 2011)

> I have one in my shop right now that a client brought to me for some rigging and custom touches. His has a Yamaha 50 hanging on the back which seems quite excessive. Good luck with yours. Looks like it will make a nice little fishing platform.


how about some pictures, i figured it could handle up to a 65hp but not sure it needs that much


----------



## Mally380 (Nov 6, 2012)

I'll snap some next time I am there. I'd say a 25-30hp is all it needs. A 65 would more than likely be pretty dangerous.


----------



## davecatchesfish (Jun 17, 2010)

50 is too much HP. I have a 12 ft Malibu that has a Honda 15 hp 4 stroke that will do 19 mph. I would agree with Capt 25 hp


----------



## fishmonster13 (Oct 16, 2011)

i'm putting this boat up for sale, located in ohio come with glass and epoxy


----------



## fishmonster13 (Oct 16, 2011)

Decided to keep it and have made some progress , interior is all ground out, bottom sanded, and started cutting wood. Will post some pics this evening


----------



## fishmonster13 (Oct 16, 2011)

[/URL]][/img]







[/URL][/img]


----------



## fishmonster13 (Oct 16, 2011)

finally finished her up and got it out twice, second day out lost a bearing on the trailer, got it fix and still went fishing!


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Looks real nice, congrats! 
I saw one of these, or something very similar ,on one of the neighbors back lot under a canopy. It was covered for the longest time, I guess the wind blew it off.


----------



## fishmonster13 (Oct 16, 2011)

seems to be stern heavy so i'm moving the trolling motor and battery upfront, and shes pretty tippy, way more than i thought it would be


----------



## DiveFlag (Jul 1, 2018)

I also have a 74 Dixie Malibu. We have a 25hp doea about 34mph with wife and I but seems nose heavy.


----------

